# Missouri 10 mile pond



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

Check out the harvest number for the 7th (64) to the 9th (443). I'd say the birds showed up. 

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/cgi-bin/mdcde...gi?cgistate=1&limit=7&area_name=Ten Mile Pond


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 10, 2009)

I would say so


----------



## Dux (Dec 10, 2009)

I wounder how long that pond is?


----------



## injun joe (Dec 10, 2009)

My BIL went up Monday night. He called Wednesday and said I better come on up. Called back this A.M. and said the fields are frozen solid.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 10, 2009)

injun joe said:


> My BIL went up Monday night. He called Wednesday and said I better come on up. Called back this A.M. and said the fields are frozen solid.



Thats good for us!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

Dux said:


> I wounder how long that pond is?



It's approx. 800 acres.. Getting the length of it is above my pay grade.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 10, 2009)

I talked to a buddy out in arkansas and he said they went from having a couple hundred around thanksgiving to having thousands upon thousands now........yea they've showed up!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 10, 2009)

Who's up for a road trip????


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

I gotta take call this weekend.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 10, 2009)

georgia_hunter said:


> Who's up for a road trip????




mark me down, leaving for kansas monday morning, going from there to arkansas the night of the 18th, heading home the 23rd, an goin back out to arkansas the 26th.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I gotta take call this weekend.



There is always "COUFF COUFF CHOKE CHOKE SNIFFLE SNIFFLE man boss I sure don't feel to good " 


<



<



< 




Not like I would ever do something like that


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2009)

cant go this wknd due to my boy's 5th b-day, but I'm cuttin out next week for a few days or longer


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> There is always "COUFF COUFF CHOKE CHOKE SNIFFLE SNIFFLE man boss I sure don't feel to good "



Can't Mike got a bunch of old sickly folk's (such as you and the hatchet dude) to check on. For what ever reason they feel like I need to do it..

I've gotta do it. My wife said something about money and Christmas presents.. I took the hint (in other words-we're broke you are working this weekend).


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ill be there tomorrow Ill let yall know how it is!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 10, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Ill be there tomorrow Ill let yall know how it is!



Get on the puter and update us.


----------



## moducks86 (Dec 11, 2009)

We leaving next friday. Anyone gonna be up that way then?


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 13, 2009)

Have you ever hunted 10 mile pond? I hunt there quite often. My family is from there...i mostly hunt a private blind in dexter. its just a few miles from there


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ten Mile Pond*



georgia_hunter said:


> Who's up for a road trip????



Me and BassPro are riding up tomorrow.  I'll post pics..........


----------



## moducks86 (Dec 16, 2009)

slough is got lots of birds. how long yall staying im leaving friday maybee we can meet up


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 16, 2009)

were leaving tomorrow around noon or so and staying till after the new year!!!...do you hunt with moducks? i hears the slough has got around 50,000 ducks right now...and the same number of geese...yeah maybe we can meet up at the slough or something...coon island is pretty good too we always kill ducks there!


----------



## moducks86 (Dec 16, 2009)

basspro2232 said:


> were leaving tomorrow around noon or so and staying till after the new year!!!...do you hunt with moducks? i hears the slough has got around 50,000 ducks right now...and the same number of geese...yeah maybe we can meet up at the slough or something...coon island is pretty good too we always kill ducks there!



im the only moducks that i know of on here but im leaving friday and will be there for ten. ill be a slough duck creek or ten mile. maybee go to grand pass once. and a few private places i got .


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Dec 17, 2009)

The moducks he was referencing is a guide service right outside of Otter Slough (MODUCKS.COM)  ..........We hunt a private blind that butts up to the Slough, Steve Brown's land....its labeled on the map inside the sign-in station.  We should exchange numbers and meet up sometime next week.....or atleast share our daily records.  What town are you staying in?  We'll be in Dexter, Essex, or a cabin right outside the Slough.


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 17, 2009)

did you hear about grand pass last year? they were holding over 100,000 ducks...maybe those ducks will save us a drive and head over towards the slough


----------

